# Tarmac SL4



## stantheman

Any news or roumors on the new Tarmac? My local spec rep told me it will be ready for the TDF and that 2012 models should start to hit shops in early august. I guess we should expect internal cable routing and maybe a bit more up to date overall design. The Tarmac is starting to look a bit dated IMO.


----------



## rbart4506

Looking dated??

In what way??

Not aero, no internal cabling....Trust me, those two things right there have their own inherent problems!


----------



## roadie01

Dated? 

The SL3 is one of the best bikes on the market. Forget the fact that both 1st and 2nd place in the Tour de France where on Specialized bikes. Remember that while there is suspision about Alberto Contador and clenbuteral the levels he tested positive for where miniscule. 

Then add in the stiffness to weight ratio. What other bike can you buy for under $5K that is just barely over the UCI limit? When my Tarmac SL was wrecked I seriously considered the Pro SL3 Sram, at just a smidge over 15 lbs. it was as light as my S-Works and would fall under the 14.9 limit with a set of reasonable tubulars. 

While internal cable routing is much cleaner looking it can be a PIA. That coming from an ex LBS mechanic that has changed many a cable on bikes with internal routing. Oh and for a real challenge try fishing a computer wire through a fork blade, now that is serious fun. 

In terms of asthetics give me a clean "dated" design over a design that looks different just to be different. IMO the new Madone is ugly I much prefered the "dated" design that followed a more classic looking design. I should state though that if I had the funds I would have a "fun" bike that would be an old steel lugged frame with period correct components. Oh and it would be fun to have an old steel "art" frame built up with some modern equipment too.


----------



## ukbloke

Let's start some rumours! My predictions for the 2012 Specialized Tarmac SL4:

SL4 will be S-Works only for 2012.
Fully integrated Ultegra Di2 and Dura Ace Di2 bikes - concealed battery packs, junction box and cables.
Internal cable routing, similar to 2010 Roubaix S-Works SL3.
15% stiffer and 5% lighter than S-Works SL3.
Minor refinements, mostly invisible, to frame internals and manufacturing process.
Continues with standard BB and OSBB bottom bracket offerings.
New paint schemes and decals of course.
No signficant geometry changes, no team geometry, no carbon level changes, no integrated seat-post, no aero frame, no integrated ANT+ sensor, no custom build/paint program.


----------



## RkFast

Jesus Christmas, stop.....I didnt even take delivery on my SL3 yet!!!!!!


----------



## ukbloke

RkFast said:


> Jesus Christmas, stop.....I didnt even take delivery on my SL3 yet!!!!!!


Don't worry about it - unless you need Di2 integration, SL3 may be the better choice since internal routing can be a drag.


----------



## PJ352

ukbloke said:


> ...*internal routing can be a drag*.


_Literally._


----------



## rward325

RkFast said:


> Jesus Christmas, stop.....I didnt even take delivery on my SL3 yet!!!!!!


Have to agree with this. Although the minute it comes out that '11 Tarmac frame on the wall at my bike shop will plummet in price and I may have to buy it!


----------



## DonDenver

stantheman said:


> Any news or roumors on the new Tarmac? My local spec rep told me it will be ready for the TDF and that 2012 models should start to hit shops in early august. I guess we should expect internal cable routing and maybe a bit more up to date overall design. The Tarmac is starting to look a bit dated IMO.


Your first post = fail 
I'll be watching how you follow up this debbie downer...


----------



## t_togh

2012 needs some new paint jobs for roubaix. Making tarmacs any cooler will be a tough proposition.


----------



## DarkoBWM

When do they announce next years bikes?


----------



## DonDenver

RkFast said:


> Jesus Christmas, stop.....I didnt even take delivery on my SL3 yet!!!!!!


LOL; reminds me of the new Best Buy commericals and their so called "technology protection/buy-back" campaign :mad2:


----------



## pdainsworth

The dealer event is in July, though new models will start to show up in June, at least under the pros, I'd guess.


----------



## t_togh

I wonder when "spy shots" would be available.


----------



## chuckji

ukbloke said:


> Let's start some rumours! My predictions for the 2012 Specialized Tarmac SL4:
> 
> SL4 will be S-Works only for 2012.
> Fully integrated Ultegra Di2 and Dura Ace Di2 bikes - concealed battery packs, junction box and cables.
> Internal cable routing, similar to 2010 Roubaix S-Works SL3.
> 15% stiffer and 5% lighter than S-Works SL3.
> Minor refinements, mostly invisible, to frame internals and manufacturing process.
> Continues with standard BB and OSBB bottom bracket offerings.
> New paint schemes and decals of course.
> No signficant geometry changes, no team geometry, no carbon level changes, no integrated seat-post, no aero frame, no integrated ANT+ sensor, no custom build/paint program.


You missed one:
#9. Customary 10% price hike


----------



## Ollie Right

SL4 or Venge? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWDcJjXEzCc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PJ352

Ollie Right said:


> *SL4 or Venge?*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWDcJjXEzCc&feature=player_embedded


He may be literally correct that aerodynamics are a factor no matter the speed, but the retro grouch part of me says that the ~.002 MPH 'advantage' hardly matters to us mere mortals plodding along at ~20 MPH.

However, if it comes to fruition, my bet is the marketing coupled with the aesthetics will sell bikes.


----------



## pdainsworth

Always wondered what a Specialized aero bike would look like. Maybe they'll keep the SL4 free of internally routed cables if they have another platform with all of the aero accoutrements.


----------



## Ollie Right

Aero road bike based on the Shiv with the stiffness of the Tarmac SL3, internal cable and Di2 would be my ideal bike. Can't wait for the photos. Will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## t_togh

It is a "private video". Anyway to get around that?


----------



## Ollie Right

Looks like the video has been taken down. 

Just have to wait until later in the year more photos and info on the new "2012 S-Works Venge" aero road bike.


----------



## Heepspo

How bout a SL3 Roubaix Expert with a Force or Rival group?
I'd get in line for that.
I would bet they'll be getting Force/Rival more into the Roubaix line in 2012.


----------



## mcaswell

Heepspo said:


> How bout a SL3 Roubaix Expert with a Force or Rival group?
> I'd get in line for that.
> I would bet they'll be getting Force/Rival more into the Roubaix line in 2012.


Boy, I hope so. I'm considering upgrading to a Roubaix, and am torn between the Comp Rival and the Expert. If the Expert had SRAM, it would be a much easier choice.

--Michael


----------



## NealH

Get the Expert.....its a no brainer. The Expert uses the SL3 technology and the new Ultegra is an order of magnitude better than anything SRAM makes. The Expert is the real bargain in the line-up.


----------



## SpokeBroke

I have only had Shimano on my bikes, so I can't comment on SRAM. I can say the Expert is a great bike for me - the SL3 frame and the Ultegra group all work together very nicely.


----------



## mcaswell

My shop has an Expert test bike which I plan to take out on an extended ride to see how I like the Ultegra.

--Michael


----------



## Wildcard

Any more news on the SL4?


----------



## Cni2i

Wildcard said:


> Any more news on the SL4?


I was wondering that myself. But it seems like all the discussion now is about the Venge.


----------



## Wildcard

I know, dont give up on the Tarmac!


----------



## ukbloke

I'd look out for it at the TdF.


----------



## Wildcard

I know but that is 5 weeks away, I want a sneak peak now!!


----------



## ukbloke

Wildcard said:


> I know but that is 5 weeks away, I want a sneak peak now!!


Is it that hard to imagine the SL3 with changes for internal cable routing? Other than paint, there haven't exactly been many visual changes to the Tarmac for the last few years. I'd expect SL4 to stay very true to the Tarmac lineage, especially with the introduction of Venge.


----------



## azbiker

I just built my SL3 this past Sunday, it was a warranty for my 09 SL2 (thank you Specialized, you guys rock!). 200+ miles and I love this thing! After 25k+ miles on my SL2, I was worried that I wouldn't be happy with the SL3, man was I wrong! I hope they do not go to internal cable routing...I wrench at a local shop and extremely dislike the internally routed bikes (which will remain nameless), they are a pain to work on and shifting performance is often horrible, too many sacrifices for nothing gained...


----------



## bonz50

http://www.vimeo.com/25716058


----------



## RkFast

A "completely new design" Of course it is!!!

A smaller headtube? I thought "bigger is better"???!!??? 

And of course..."stiff yet compliant"!!!!!!!

Oy vey. 

Hey, Im sure its a fine upgrade from the SL3, but the marketing speak is a bit much. And not for nothing...what Ive seen so far isnt making me regret my SL3 purchase.


----------



## Cni2i

bonz50 said:


> http://www.vimeo.com/25716058


Thank you. Nice find. IMO, the new graphics (at least on that red one) are somewhat of a disappointment. Nothing new really.....in fact, it looks like graphics from 2007-08?  That's not necessarily a bad thing, but again, nothing very exciting.


----------



## ukbloke

Let's see how my predictions went!

1. SL4 will be S-Works only for 2012.

HIT - S-works and 2012

MISS, also available as Pro. I'd predicted that in other threads because of Ultegra Di2, not sure why I didn't say that here.

2. Fully integrated Ultegra Di2 and Dura Ace Di2 bikes - concealed battery packs, junction box and cables.

HIT - Ultegra Di2 and Dura Ace Di2

MISS - concealed battery packs

3. Internal cable routing, similar to 2010 Roubaix S-Works SL3.

HIT

4. 15% stiffer and 5% lighter than S-Works SL3.

HIT - 15% stiffer (they said 18% but that's close enough)

HIT - 5% lighter (they said 50g in 1000g)

5. Minor refinements, mostly invisible, to frame internals and manufacturing process.

HIT - minor refinements

MISS - mostly invisible - tube shaping is visible

6. Continues with standard BB and OSBB bottom bracket offerings.

HIT - probably

7. New paint schemes and decals of course.

HIT - that's an obvious one, but they actually don't look very different

8. No signficant geometry changes, no team geometry, no carbon level changes, no integrated seat-post, no aero frame, no integrated ANT+ sensor, no custom build/paint program. 

HIT, HIT, HIT, HIT, HIT, HIT, HIT!

15 hits and 3 misses, not bad!


----------



## Cni2i

RkFast said:


> Hey, Im sure its a fine upgrade from the SL3, but the marketing speak is a bit much. And not for nothing...*what Ive seen so far isnt making me regret my SL3 purchase*.


Same here. But I would love to see the other color schemes out there.


----------



## tyro

Bikeradar reported that the SL4 geometry would be the same as the Venge, which means that the headtube will be a little bit shorter. 205 on the SL3 vs. 190 on the Venge


----------



## AvantDale

Spoke to a rep today and he mentioned that the top tube is "flatter". It widens and wraps around the head tube.


----------



## tyro

Any ideas when these will hit the stores?


----------



## tdietz87

Article came out yesterday:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/29...unveiled-contadors-ride-gets-lighter-stiffer/


----------



## ukbloke

Now I want to know about price and weight! Can they do an SL4 Pro with Ultegra Di2 for less than $5K, and on the road in under 16 pounds? I think that combo would be a winner ...


----------



## terrain

tdietz87 said:


> Article came out yesterday:
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/29...unveiled-contadors-ride-gets-lighter-stiffer/


Thanks for the link. Most detailed pics I have seen yet. Not liking the red bit the di2 kit looks good.


----------



## tyro

Anybody know when they hit the stores?


----------



## lwrncc

Possible internal battery in a McLaren version.

cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-tejay-van-garderens-htc-highroad-specialized-project-black-s-works-mclaren-development-bi


----------



## tyro

Does anyone know if it allows you to run either mech or electric groupsets?


----------



## Wildcard

Specialized 2012 bike launch next week in the states, then all the details and photos will follow on after that!!

One more week to wait!!


----------



## 2_wheels

Intro & Press release found on specialized web site. I can't post the links because I've don't have enough posts yet. They have a full press kit available on the SL4


Only 500 SL4's.

The dealer show is next week. Can we say expensive????? SL$$$$$4


----------



## pdainsworth

2_wheels said:


> Intro & Press release found on specialized web site. I can't post the links because I've don't have enough posts yet. They have a full press kit available on the SL4
> 
> 
> Only 500 SL4's.
> 
> The dealer show is next week. Can we say expensive????? SL$$$$$4


Actually, it's only 500 MCLAREN SL4's. Not Pro or regular S-Works SL4's.


----------



## icsloppl

This one may be available -


----------



## tyro

2_wheels said:


> Intro & Press release found on specialized web site. I can't post the links because I've don't have enough posts yet. They have a full press kit available on the SL4
> 
> 
> Only 500 SL4's.
> 
> The dealer show is next week. Can we say expensive????? SL$$$$$4


I saw the PDF press release, but is there anything new? I don't see anything under the road section.


----------



## pdainsworth

That one is just an SL3 from last year... meh. :Yawn:


----------



## Wildcard

Apparently Contador didnt want to swap over the SL4 this year as he was worried the late change of bike might bring him bad luck!! 

TOO LATE!!


----------



## stleon2

*Ummmm....*



NealH said:


> Get the Expert.....its a no brainer. The Expert uses the SL3 technology and the new Ultegra is an order of magnitude better than anything SRAM makes. The Expert is the real bargain in the line-up.


I agree that SL3 tech is going to be a great value on the Expert, but Ultegra being a "magnitude better"??? Seriously, even Rival is lighter than Ultegra - and the double tap design is ingenious compared to the dated shifting technology of Shimano. Don't discount something unless you've tried it first. I went from Dura-Ace to Force and haven't looked back. Unfortunately I'm not seeing any Force on the 2012 Tarmacs....anyone have any info on that?


----------



## pdainsworth

stleon2 said:


> I agree that SL3 tech is going to be a great value on the Expert, but Ultegra being a "magnitude better"??? Seriously, even Rival is lighter than Ultegra - and the double tap design is ingenious compared to the dated shifting technology of Shimano. Don't discount something unless you've tried it first. I went from Dura-Ace to Force and haven't looked back. Unfortunately I'm not seeing any Force on the 2012 Tarmacs....anyone have any info on that?


Just the Force on the SL4 Pro SRAM.


----------



## stleon2

pdainsworth said:


> Just the Force on the SL4 Pro SRAM.


Thanks for the quick reply pdainsworth, but I thought the Pro SL4 SRAM was Red? Is there a fourth Pro SL4 that I missed? So far, I've seen the white/red/black w/ Dura-Ace, the same color scheme with Ultegra Di2, and a matte black/neon red w/ SRAM Red...


----------



## Optimus

pdainsworth said:


> Just the Force on the SL4 Pro SRAM.



The only force on that bike are the brakes, the rest of it is red.


----------



## pdainsworth

Optimus said:


> The only force on that bike are the brakes, the rest of it is red.


Should have been more clear... That is what I was referring to. The brakes are certainly Force. I would guess the front derailleur and cassette are too, despite the dealer book's assertions otherwise.


----------

